# price for pile removal



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to remove some snow from a couple commercial sites and would like to know what a fair price range would be. There are areas at each site to pile the snow so no trucking will be required. Backhoe or wheel loader is what I am thinking. I will have to rent or contract it out. Just wanted to know what the going rate per hr should be, and a fair makeup range. Should have never sold the backhoe!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Relocating snow is usually billed out at the hourly rate for the machine your using.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure to make enough money to cover rental plus your time.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you guys dont charge, say per truck load? never had to remove snow, but would like to know for future reference.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusichourly c harge on the loader and hourly on the truck


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hourly is the way to do it. Doing it now or I'm not but some of the guys are.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hourly, but with a minimum charge.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

We charge hourly if the service is necessary. All our contracts already have it in there, so there are no suprises.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Example in Ottawa :

Tri-axle truck ( without pup ) $ 90/hr
Backhoe loader .................. $ 78/hr
Snow Dump fee................... $ 40/ tri-axle load

Now if you don't own any of that equipment, factor in your mark-up percentage! :waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Im glad I dont work in Ottawa.

TriAxle-95.00
Backhoe Loader 120
3 Yd Loader-150-180
Disposal Fees-75-100 

All with 8 hour minimums, including travel both ways.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a condo complex I have to do that for. I charge them hourly for labor + the rental and diesel cost.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;737386 said:


> Im glad I dont work in Ottawa.
> 
> TriAxle-95.00
> Backhoe Loader 120
> ...


Wow, I'm not that far from you and I don't think to many guys are getting 8 hour minimums around here, but I could be wrong. We can only seem to get 4 hour minimums. Just so I understand, if you sent 6 TriAxle's and a loader to a site and to took 4 hours to complete including drive time you'd bill 48 triaxle hours and 8 Loader hours + dump fees? Now that's good business

Our hourly rates here are the same but fortunatly we have our own dump site within 10km of our furthest site. We still charge 40 a load to dump.


----------



## C Landscaping (Mar 21, 2007)

$300 per hour loader


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was sure it would be charged by the hour but was not sure of the going rate. Would be nice to get it all moved before the snow on tuesday.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

A Man;737437 said:


> Wow, I'm not that far from you and I don't think to many guys are getting 8 hour minimums around here, but I could be wrong. We can only seem to get 4 hour minimums. Just so I understand, if you sent 6 TriAxle's and a loader to a site and to took 4 hours to complete including drive time you'd bill 48 triaxle hours and 8 Loader hours + dump fees? Now that's good business
> 
> Our hourly rates here are the same but fortunatly we have our own dump site within 10km of our furthest site. We still charge 40 a load to dump.


I'm did away with 4 hour mins 5 years ago-try calling trucks in for 4 hours during a busy winter and you'll see why. To answer your question-yes, but I wouldnt send 6 trucks. Id bring in 3 or 4. My real money isnt in the trucking-its in the loader work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;737348 said:


> Now if you don't own any of that equipment, factor in your mark-up percentage! :waving:


The prices shoiuld be the same if you own yor equipment or not, why would you make less if you own all your own stuff?


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

JD Dave;737976 said:


> The prices shoiuld be the same if you own yor equipment or not, why would you make less if you own all your own stuff?


he probably meant that when you only do an hour of work you can't charge 80 bucks an hour for that one hour when the rental cost you 200 alone I'm guessing

I didn't realize disposal fees were so high. I just dump snow at my house. Are they so high because the snow has dirt and salt in it?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;737976 said:


> The prices should be the same if you own your equipment or not, why would you make less if you own all your own stuff?


Ditto... I never could figure out why guys think the customer should get charged a rental fee, a fuel charge, plus the operator. How about know what it cost to provide the service and charge accordingly.

So give me your opinion on this one JD Dave. 
If a guy shows up with a 6-7 yard single axle and medium sized skidloader to move snow and I show up with a Decent sized loader (L70 volvo) and quad axle (20 + yards) to move snow should my rates be in the range of 4X as much as the little guy? 
In some situations I have to compete with the smaller guy and all I'm thinking is " hey guys, just take the LS170 and 1 ton dump" then I'd really make money. 
In the past two years I've had customers share the prices other companies gave them to move snow and what they needed to do the job..whoa, none of these jobs required more than 1 hour with the L70 I had last year..
But anyhow, setting a price for service is all about "what the market will bare."


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

riverwalkland;738071 said:


> he probably meant that when you only do an hour of work you can't charge 80 bucks an hour for that one hour when the rental cost you 200 alone I'm guessing
> 
> I didn't realize disposal fees were so high. I just dump snow at my house. Are they so high because the snow has dirt and salt in it?


That's not what he meant. He meant that if he hires everything in, he should get a percentage on top of it for organizing it. Which is fine but why woyldn't I get that percentage if I own all my own stuff?

Blowerman, sometimes your better off giving a client a price on the job instead of going hourly.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave, in most cases that is what I do.. This year with the blower, I had a few places that we showed up to move (blow) the snow away, and in all of about 30 min. or less the lots were cleaned and squared corner to corner. These are all places that I can do while passing through town, so not out of the way. Base fee is $250.00 Does this seem Cheap? To charge more as people watch us come and go in under 30 min. would be tough.. That's why some days I should just send out a skiddy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;738165 said:


> Dave, in most cases that is what I do.. This year with the blower, I had a few places that we showed up to move (blow) the snow away, and in all of about 30 min. or less the lots were cleaned and squared corner to corner. These are all places that I can do while passing through town, so not out of the way. Base fee is $250.00 Does this seem Cheap? To charge more as people watch us come and go in under 30 min. would be tough.. That's why some days I should just send out a skiddy.


I might be too cheap on the loader work side of it but I get paid well for plowing, so I give pretty good deals on stacking and hauling. If you think your getting paid enough that's all that matters. I'm in the snow business for life so I try to treat all my customers fairly. BTW I think I need to buy a blower, to try out.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm too cheap as well. But I make a good living and have happy customers. Now go enjoy the day!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

a tad late..but anywho.

I had a customer challenge us over time coming and going, they felt they didn't need to pay for that time.
granted if I'm onsite for over 6 hrs,we would wave the fee, any under 4..they need to compensate for your time JMO


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

425.00/hr for tractor and blower,no minimum, 

We are getting this hourly rate for a few sites that we won tenders on. Not the norm though.


----------

